
Show HN: Nexrender – Data-Driven Render Automation for After Effects - inlife
https://github.com/inlife/nexrender
======
techaddict009
Seems Like you have a solution for something I posted a few mins back as Ask
HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21240528](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21240528)

If you think your solution can work with modification and you are available
for hire let me know will discuss more.

~~~
inlife
It seems to me that this indeed can be done with nexrender. However, most
likely you would need a small team of an After Effects template designer, and
a junior/middle javascript developer and about 20-40 hours to pull it off.

After that, in theory, you can just take existing template and infrastructure,
feed it with needed data, including voice synthesized with a different library
(it would be the developer's responsibility to find a fitting one), and
generate as many total videos as you would need.

------
krmmalik
Non-dev here. Could i use something like this to customise an existing kinetic
typography AE template and churn out new videos? Also do you know any
freelancers that would take on such work?

~~~
inlife
You can customize pretty much any After Effect layer properties, including
font, text, colors, etc. So if I understood your question correctly, yeah you
can. Regarding freelancers, any Javascript developer should do just fine.

------
rothayato
If you can use Nuke you can make a composit script that can take command line
arguments, which makes it very easy to automate
[https://www.rottenhayato.com/](https://www.rottenhayato.com/).

------
yodon
Are the worker nodes written in a way that would let them be kicked off by
something like OpenCue (or other more comprehensive farm management system),
maybe with a small wrapper around them? Or would this need to be run in
parallel with its own server and machine allocations?

~~~
inlife
Server machine allocations are not handled. Nexrender can be used in 2 ways:

1\. Direct binary form. (creating a start script for a newly launched machine
taht will start predefined executable for example)

2\. As a custom runtime. Creating a custom executable using nodejs that uses
the nexrender as a kind of library, while you handle more high level stuff
regarding

\---

Never heard about OpenCue up to this point, so can't tell you for sure if
there is any direct way to implement integration, but I guess theoretically
should not be that complicated :)

